# Joules warehouse clearance sale



## Stacie_and_Jed (14 July 2008)

Does anyone know when this is! I know the sale is online at the moment and i thought that usually they are on around the smae time?


----------



## Kenzo (14 July 2008)

Dont know but when you find out tell me cos I'm a total joules junky!

all there clothes seem to wash really nice and never shrink or fall to bits, LOVE EM!


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (14 July 2008)

Yeah me to!!! I will literally cry if i miss it! I went last year and spent £90 odd and worked out i had nearly £300 worth of lovely clothes, hats, pj's and more!!!


----------



## Kenzo (14 July 2008)

OH MY LIFE! really?, wow  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I didnt even know they had a warehouse clearance to be honest.  

Where is it? is it down South? definately worth a trip down if you can save that much money.  

My wardrobe is dominated purely with Joules, if only they did more horsey stuff thought too, my friend has a joules saddle cloth and I love it, its a stripey/check with gorgeous colours and the quality is brilliant, think she got it from an outlet store, the one in York, McAurther Glen I think it was.


----------



## teapot (14 July 2008)

Tends to be in Market Harborough or around that area. If you're on the mailing list you should hear something if they're doing one


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (14 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Tends to be in Market Harborough or around that area. If you're on the mailing list you should hear something if they're doing one 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh i was put on the mailing list last year so hopefully ill hear! 

Thank you for that.


----------



## johannapage (14 July 2008)

we have a joules clearance store not far from us....hehe its LOTS of fun going to have a peek!


----------



## sallyellis (14 July 2008)

WHERE is the Joules Clearance store in Somerset, I never knew there was one????


----------



## teapot (14 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
WHERE is the Joules Clearance store in Somerset, I never knew there was one???? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's in Street at the Clarks outlet village


----------



## sallyellis (14 July 2008)

Oooh thanks for that might have to go and have a little look


----------

